# 67 gto hood



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Who makes the best fitting repop 67 GTO hood?


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats a very good question. I need one too. Any replies?:cheers


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*67 Hoods*

Got some good feedback on AMD hoods. Year One says there's has a low spot in front of the scoop. Dynacorn,Golden Leaf,Goodmark all have the same mfg. Goodmark is just a distributor they don't make the hoods. Most all hood make are China or some place else overseas. I don't think anyone in the US makes one. Eeryone says there's is the best but after talking with some people about fit I'm going with AMD.


----------

